
Equifax Data Breach Settlement Eligibility Check - howard941
https://eligibility.equifaxbreachsettlement.com/en/eligibility
======
adolph
How could one know if this was a phishing site or not?

~~~
howard941
Right? Their whois data are veiled by a proxy registrant.

